# [H] Space Hulk Rogue trader Tanks SM [W] LOTS PP



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I just had a trade fall through so I am listing these looking for offers, PM me if you would like to trade, I have a great rep and will make sure you get a great deal.

I have 
Space Hulk
Rogue Trader Tanks
Land Raiders
Land Raider SPartan
Rhino
Whirlwind
Razorback
Predator
Modern Tanks
Rhino
Predator
Razorback
Land Speeders
Grey Knights

I want

War Machine stuff, all I am just starting
Eldar Pheonix Lords
Heroclix
MTG Cards

PM me with offers and such


----------

